# The 4 Heavenly Knights (Monmusu Quest) enter Narutoverse



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2012)

Because hey, I haven't seen any Monmusu love here just yet, and they ARE pretty powerful.



So, Granberia, Tamamo, Alma Elma and Erbetie all enter the Naruto universe. Their goal is to initially take over an area to use as a new Monster Lord stronghold and eventually extend influence as much as possible.

How far do they get in this endeavor, provided that they are allowed to use ANY methods - including any they use in Monmusu Quest? 

If it's too unbalanced in Naruto's favor, add Alice and Luka to the MGQ party. That should even things out somewhat. If it's STILL too unbalanced, they are allowed support from Promestein and her Chimera Monsters.

Sooo... go.


----------



## Juri (Feb 22, 2012)

Not enough feats from all of them(havent fought seriously).

Only good feats i remember are Alma Elma making the storm that covered the whole sea and prevented anyone from getting to the mainland from illiasport(?) and whoever it was that punched alice from her castle on one side of the map to the other side of the map.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> Not enough feats from all of them(havent fought seriously).



One of them did - Erbetie - and she nearly killed Luka where he stood with Meltostorm, which was her weakest attack. And if you go past the patch, they do fight seriously.


*Spoiler*: __ 



To go in detail, Granberia has all the techniques Luka has, save for Quadruple Giga, while Erbetie has an attack called Neverland Frontier which can only be avoided with Undine active and will 100% turn the target in a helpless preteen child. Divine Destiny and Heaven's Prison are nearly as bad, as breaking out of them is incredibly hard.

Almaelma has two instadeath attacks that require Sylph to avoid (one of them being the ultimate attack of the Succubus Village Chief from that one quest - lol 1200 damage when my max HP was barely 600), and her holds can't be broken out of without Gnome *and* Salamander active, if memory serves, and Tamamo has one attack that does enormous damage (like 800 damage per hit, hits 9 times) and one that just defeats the opponent outright.


----------



## Juri (Feb 22, 2012)

I see. It would have been better to wait till the full translation was out.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2012)

Cycloid said:


> I see. It would have been better to wait till the full translation was out.



I can read a little bit of Japanese, so I did understand a bit of the rest of the game. The story, of course, went right over my head, but at least the attack names I figured out.


----------



## Juri (Feb 22, 2012)

Lucifeller said:


> I can read a little bit of Japanese, so I did understand a bit of the rest of the game. The story, of course, went right over my head, but at least the attack names I figured out.



Oh, that makes sense. I'm 33% through part 2. got 66% but haven't had time yet.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 22, 2012)

...also, Sylph really is a chew toy, isn't she? Beat up by Gnome, nearly drowned by Undine, beat up AGAIN by Gnome (enough to knock her unconscious this time), set on fire by Salamander... >_>


----------



## ForeverHero (Feb 23, 2012)

Hahaha, yes... Poor Sylph just want to make friends...

Now, regarding the thread, End of Part 2 Luka should be enough to even things... He becomes ridiculously strong there... Makes you wonder how strong he'll be in the end of Part 3...


----------

